# Haunted Boss RT1



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Goofy questions for those of you smarter than me. I have n RT1 yes I know old and obsolete but it's in nice shape. Please help. All coils and Valves have been tested and some replaced. New 8 wire Harness.. Black wire hooked to an ignition on fuse.

Question 1. Up / down and left in / out work fine. Right out works but in only seems to release pressure and does not retract unless I push against a tree. I've switched coils and valves and it doesn't help. Right in still does not retract. I even put in a new switch.

Question 2. With Key off. The solenoid bolted to my pump motor is hot between the large battery post and the other side that goes to the motor stud. Normal? or the solenoid bad? Motor doesn't run continuously though.
The White w/ black stripe hooked to one small post and the other goes to a ground on truck frame. Will this make my batteries go dead ? 

Everything is hooked up exactly like the diagrams I got from Boss. This isn't rocket science but it's obviously kicking my butt.
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

stupid question here. is the return spring intact for the right blade? is it the same as an rt2 where the blade returns are done with spring pressure?


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

The spring is there and yes I think the spring pulls it back but it's not doing it's job. I can't pull it back by hand but the tree tactic works. Any chance the cylinder could be faulty?


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

So if it works fine going out, I wonder if the In valve is faulty?, I tested the valves as per You-Tube as well as the coils. The coils have some magnetic pull to them and the Valves all click when I pit power to them.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Try taking the hose off the right cylinder and see if it returns on its own. if not id lean towards a tight hinge or faulty smart lock cylinder.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

any luck??


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Feeling stupid. It was a dry center hinge. Thanks you. I have a dozen other issues now too. Crap !


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

wow. that must have been super dry. havent seen one bound up that bad.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah it was pretty stiff. Now the pump is pumping the fluid out until it's too low to operate properly. Sputters going up, Goes down real sloww. wings work perfect. dang !


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

where is it pumping fluid out??


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

It pumps out of the filler cap. Now I see that when it does that, It is Foamy. When I got the plow the guy gave me a bunch of tranny fluid stating that that's what he always used. Now I see on here that ATF has a tendency to Foam. If I let it sit a few minutes it works fine. Cycle it a few times and it foams. i'm not sure if it;s the ATF fault or if it's something major.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Atf will foam just like any other fluid when air is entrained.
You have a issue and its not the ATF.



Is it over full?
Did you clean the screen?

Is the pump cavating?
Is the pump running when it's not called on.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

I took the tank off of the pump prior to install and it was spotless in there. I I didn't take the pump off of the motor though. I also took all of the valves out of the valve block and found no crud in any of it.
Pump does not run until a switch is pressed.
Could be cavitating but I'm not sure how to test that.
I have had it over full several times. It seemed to pump out what it doesn't need but it still seems when it foams that it pumps fluid out until the level is too low. 

It sounds and acts like it's low on fluid even when it's full when foamy.
Works good until the foaming happens. 
Might be junk now. not sure what to check next.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

I did install a new left wing cylinder but it seems to work perfectly. That's the only thing that has changed since last year.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like I have a few more things to try. I'll have to try to source a rebuild kit for the pump I am guessing. 
Thanks Much for the trouble shooting guide.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It is looking that way.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

How about advice on where to start? Re-checkd hoses. All tight.

Start with new seal and o-rings in the pump? Or what are the odds that i have air in the system from having all of the hoses unhooked and from replacing a wing cylinder? I really just added fluid and didn't follow any air bleeding steps. I guess I'm just wondering what is place to start.
Thanks.


----------



## Yomax4 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got this figured out. I was under the impression that air issues would work themselves out. Not so without total retraction of the cylinders. Above trouble shoot guide helped as well. thanks.


----------

